# 2000 Audi A6 2.8l, TDC question(timing)



## thtninjather (Feb 8, 2010)

ok i have this audi here at the shop, i have the cams lined up to set the timing, but my question is how do i get the crank set for the timing marks? Ive read in some places the TDC is the #3 piston< some say #1, and other threads as well say the timing mark is the crank positions sensor(which i cannot find the location of). And yes this is without the pully bolted on(didnt set before taking apart)


----------

